# Dr Greenthumbs Sour Diesel Grow Journal & Smoke report



## Dr Gruber (Aug 24, 2010)

Greetings,
Dr Greenthumb was kind enough to give me these seeds to journal for him.
They are his new Sour Diesel (S1's) feminized seeds.
It took 7 days from shipping to my mail box.
These will start out under CFL's then switch to 250 mh for veg and end up under 2- 400 watt hps lamps for flower. Using Foxfarm OF soil, and Jacks Classic nutes.
I will start the germ process later today and will report often once they get going.
If anyone is interested you can get these here...http://www.drgreenthumb.com/cannabis_seeds_GreenthumbSeedsEntrance.htm

A picture of the product.....


----------



## NickNasty (Aug 26, 2010)

Subscribed.....


----------



## Dr Gruber (Aug 27, 2010)

Well, so far they are going slow. 1 of the 3 I germed has popped but am still waiting on the other 2. I put the first one into a Jiffy Pellet and am awaiting results. The first one popped in 24 hrs and it's almost 72 hrs for the others so far.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Aug 27, 2010)

NickNasty said:


> Subscribed.....


Cool Dude!


----------



## zoso914 (Aug 27, 2010)

Dr Gruber said:


> Cool Dude!


I am also subscribed.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 27, 2010)

Im in here!!..i asked the doc why he doesnt do 5pcks for half the price..he said he doesnt break packs...he has a few strains i wanna try but his prices..  ..


----------



## NickNasty (Aug 27, 2010)

silverhazefiend said:


> Im in here!!..i asked the doc why he doesnt do 5pcks for half the price..he said he doesnt break packs...he has a few strains i wanna try but his prices..  ..


I am in the same boat I have followed a lot of grows with his gear and all seem to love it and I am sure I will grow out a lot of his gear eventually but with so much other stuff I have wanted to try I just haven't gotten around to ordering from him because I know when I do its going to be like a 1000 dollar order. 

And to Dr Gruber, Thanks for making this thread if it weren't for people like you we would all be flying blind when it comes to new strains/seeds.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 27, 2010)

Yea nick..i would spend 500 hundred knowing im gonna try 5 diffrent strains all fem..but a 1000 dollars..sheesh..im an avid sneaker collector 2..and thats a whole lot of sneakers with my discount..im gonna bite the bullet slowly tho..over time like u


----------



## Dr Gruber (Aug 30, 2010)

Hmmmm....well things are going slow. As I mentioned, 1 of the 3 popped and I put it in a jiffy pellet, it has popped out of the dirt and has it's cotyledon leafs.
The other 2 are very slow...1 of them has popped its tap root but the other is just starting to open. I have always had 100% gerination, but i did change my method a bit so it is probably something I did wrong. I still feel confident it will pop as the seeds all look very healthy.
Thanks to all for following along and leaving comments....all replies are welcome.

Here are a couple pics....


----------



## Dr Gruber (Aug 30, 2010)

NickNasty said:


> I am in the same boat I have followed a lot of grows with his gear and all seem to love it and I am sure I will grow out a lot of his gear eventually but with so much other stuff I have wanted to try I just haven't gotten around to ordering from him because I know when I do its going to be like a 1000 dollar order.
> 
> And to Dr Gruber, Thanks for making this thread if it weren't for people like you we would all be flying blind when it comes to new strains/seeds.


You're welcome Nick...thanks for watching.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Sep 2, 2010)

I forgot to mention that the second seed popped and is in a jiffy pellet. It popped out of the dirt and is on its way to glory. The 3rd seed hasnt done anything so I will germ another tonight so I can have 3 in my garden.

Take care all......


----------



## Dr Gruber (Sep 4, 2010)

Well what do you know?
I mentioned that the third seed had not popped yet and I was going to pop another to take its place.
I decieded to take a last look at the third seed and gave it a squeze, I heard the shell crack and could see the tap root trying to get out. So i let it go another day without germing the other seed and today it has a 1 inch long tap root coming out so I wont be germming the other seed to take its place. It may be a week behind or so but it will catch up quickly i think. 
I have never had a seed take so long to pop...any ideas why?
My first thought is those are some hard shells on these babies.


----------



## NickNasty (Sep 4, 2010)

Yeah that would be my guess, I once had a old grower tell me to take sand paper to the edge of his seeds to help get them to crack because they had hard shells. I have also had to squeeze them before to get them to crack but you have to be careful doing that because you can easily squeeze to hard and kill it before it even has a chance. Some people will also drop them in a cup water first for 8-24 hrs to soften them up.


----------



## zoso914 (Sep 4, 2010)

Spanky right


----------



## Dr Gruber (Sep 6, 2010)

NickNasty said:


> Yeah that would be my guess, I once had a old grower tell me to take sand paper to the edge of his seeds to help get them to crack because they had hard shells. I have also had to squeeze them before to get them to crack but you have to be careful doing that because you can easily squeeze to hard and kill it before it even has a chance. Some people will also drop them in a cup water first for 8-24 hrs to soften them up.


Yeah, I start them by putting them in a matchbox lined with a very fine sand paper and shake them around a bit. I learned that from Jorge Cervantes grow bible. I usually put them in a glass of water for 10 hrs or so after that and then into paper towel and they always pop. The Docs germming instructions were different this time around and he didnt recomend putting them in water, just straight into paper towel. So I followed his instructions this time and went away from my usual method, it still worked, just a bit slower.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Sep 6, 2010)

Two of the seedlings have been transplanted into plastic cups, and the third has broken the soil of the jiffy pellet. It will go into a cup in a couple days.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Sep 6, 2010)

Here are some pictures of The last of my Doc Greenthumbs Columbian Skies. This one smells so nice, cant wait to smoke her. Day 42 of flower...

As you can see I over nuted them and I hardly gave them anything at all.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Sep 13, 2010)

Here's some pics of the girls starting to grow..... the one in front is the 3rd seed to pop, you can see it's small but catching up.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Sep 16, 2010)

All the girls are in small pots now and looking good. Here are some pictures....as of yesterday the one in the back right is 22 days old, the back left is 15 days, and the front one is 11 days. All the pots have been treated with Microkote to prevent root spinout and develope a stronger root system.


----------



## smokin tree (Sep 28, 2010)

So how they doing doc? I check your journal everyday here and the other place for updates I just dont wanna spam up your thread with a bunch of "Cool, lookin good replies" although that should be implied


----------



## Dr Gruber (Sep 28, 2010)

smokin tree said:


> So how they doing doc? I check your journal everyday here and the other place for updates I just dont wanna spam up your thread with a bunch of "Cool, lookin good replies" although that should be implied


Thanks Dude!
I should have some new pics up in about 20 mins or so. Thanks for checking in.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Sep 28, 2010)

Sorry about the delay, I got married and the last few weeks have been crazy.

Today I topped 2 of the 3 Sour Diesels using Uncle Bens topping method.
https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/151706-uncle-bens-topping-technique-get.html

I may have been a little late in my topping but I should still achieve 4 main colas using his method. Special thanks to Uncle Ben for giving out all the free info and taking abuse while doing it. I must admit I was worried about cutting all that plant material off even after doing it a few times to my Cindy clones. When I cut them they were about 12 inches tall and cutting at the 2nd node left about 4 inches or so left, it should be an interesting experiment.


Here are some pictures.....notice on the plant I didnt top that the growth at the nodes is very slow. This was the slowest seed to germ and it looks kinda funky...I will keep it going see what happens. Any ideas why this is happening?

Peace everyone!---Dg


----------



## JimmyT (Sep 28, 2010)

Subscribed


----------



## DayZd (Sep 29, 2010)

JimmyT said:


> Subscribed


what he said^^^^


----------



## DayZd (Sep 29, 2010)

sry for double post. but ive been looking into buying seeds from dr.greenthumb mainly the ecsd s1... compared to other breeders how would you rate his strains? i see you have grown the c99 they looked FANFUCKINGTASTIC especially the one that yielded 4 zips. keep up the good work!


----------



## lefreq (Sep 29, 2010)

subbed!! lookin gd bro check my grow out if you get chance im using UB's method also


----------



## Dr Gruber (Sep 29, 2010)

DayZd said:


> sry for double post. but ive been looking into buying seeds from dr.greenthumb mainly the ecsd s1... compared to other breeders how would you rate his strains? i see you have grown the c99 they looked FANFUCKINGTASTIC especially the one that yielded 4 zips. keep up the good work!


 Thanks!
I havent used any other breeders so I'm a bit biased. I can tell you that when I lived out west and grew all the Oregon and Cali strains from clone that they had nothing on Greenthumb. His stuff is at the top of the list from what I've grown before.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Sep 29, 2010)

lefreq said:


> subbed!! lookin gd bro check my grow out if you get chance im using UB's method also
> View attachment 1183790


I will check out your grow....thanks!


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 2, 2010)

I transplanted 2 of the Diesels yesterday, here are some shots of the rootball. Notice the typical root spinout isnt there. This plant is not rootbound and looking healthy.
Microkote works!


----------



## DayZd (Oct 5, 2010)

how the plants doin?


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 5, 2010)

DayZd said:


> how the plants doin?


They're doing good!
Plants # 1 and 2 are the ones I topped and they are starting to fill in and have vertical growth again. Plant # 3 is the one that took about 9 days to pop and it has very slow growth at the nodes still. Looks a little like a mutant. I'm going to transplant it today and put it into flower and see what happens...or I might just let it veg for awhile longer and see how it goes. I will post some picturs later.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 7, 2010)

Here are some shots from last night of plant #1. As you can see it has good vertical growth after being topped. This one is about 39 days old and I've noticed most of my plants show sex about day 43-46, so this is almost ready for flower.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 7, 2010)

Some shots of plant #2. This one is at 35 days.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 7, 2010)

Here is plant #3 at 30 days old...the slow and un-topped one. Please take a look at the nodes, they have just started pushing out branches and are way behind the others. anybody have an idea why it would grow so slowly? Should I put it into flower now or wait until the growth catches up a bit?


All plants have been transplanted into 5 gal pots that have been painted with microkote.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 7, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I'm building a new grow space and need help picking a paint color for my lounge. The space will have a veg room, flower room (both painted flat white) and a utility room and smoking lounge. I'm wondering what the best color would be to induce a state of peace and relaxation in my 10x 14 room? Any suggestions? 
If you know of a brand and color name that would help too.

Thanks!
__________________


----------



## streets (Oct 7, 2010)

Dr Gruber said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm building a new grow space and need help picking a paint color for my lounge. The space will have a veg room, flower room (both painted flat white) and a utility room and smoking lounge. I'm wondering what the best color would be to induce a state of peace and relaxation in my 10x 14 room? Any suggestions?
> If you know of a brand and color name that would help too.
> ...


sage is a very relaxing color... and its green!


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 7, 2010)

streets said:


> sage is a very relaxing color... and its green!


thats the same thing my wife said.


----------



## NickNasty (Oct 8, 2010)

I always been a fan of baby blues and violets and they have good contrasts with other vibrant colors and also work well with darker earthier colors.
View attachment 1199967 View attachment 1199968


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 8, 2010)

NickNasty said:


> I always been a fan of baby blues and violets and they have good contrasts with other vibrant colors and also work well with darker earthier colors.
> View attachment 1199967 View attachment 1199968


those are pretty cool looking!


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 9, 2010)

The clones taken from the SD plants have rooted in 12 days. When I topped the plants I used the top portion of the plant to make clones out of. 1 clone for each plant when i usually do multi cuttings of each in case of problems. Much to my relief all of them rooted so I will be able to pick a good mother when all is said and done.


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 9, 2010)

seafoam green is relaxing and its a pastel so not loud either


----------



## So Hi (Oct 15, 2010)

Great work so far man, Saw your Cindy 99 grow WOW. Made my order this week for some CHEMDAWG #4 . I will stay tuned to see how your stuff turns out.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 15, 2010)

So Hi said:


> Great work so far man, Saw your Cindy 99 grow WOW. Made my order this week for some CHEMDAWG #4 . I will stay tuned to see how your stuff turns out.


Thanks!
I thought the Chem #4 was sold out...guess he made more.
Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 16, 2010)

As of last night these babies made the switch to 12/12. I will try to get some pictures up tonight....eagerly awaiting the results!


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 19, 2010)

Here are a couple pics from the untopped plant (plant #3) not much to show yet but I wanted to show the progress. All the plants are about 24 inches or so tall.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 19, 2010)

Pictures from plant #1, topped at the second node. You can see the two branches where 2 main colas will be produced. If I would have topped them a bit sooner and tied down the top two branches, the lower 2 would have grown at the smae rate and I would have had 4 main colas. 

I've also included a couple shots of a C-99 at day 37 of 12/12, topped the same way. You can see the 2 tops filling up.


----------



## JimmyT (Oct 19, 2010)

Dr Gruber said:


> Here are a couple pics from the untopped plant (plant #3) not much to show yet but I wanted to show the progress. All the plants are about 24 inches or so tall.


How tall were they when you placed them on 12/12 or did you just do that recently? If so, I imagine your SourD will end up at 5' tall or so? I wish I had that much height to play with as far as plant height. Looking great by the way


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 19, 2010)

JimmyT said:


> How tall were they when you placed them on 12/12 or did you just do that recently? If so, I imagine your SourD will end up at 5' tall or so? I wish I had that much height to play with as far as plant height. Looking great by the way


Thanks Mr T!

Im lucky to have about 6.5 feet to work with as far as height goes. I switched them about 4 days ago and they have put on a few inches in that time.


----------



## So Hi (Oct 22, 2010)

Dr. G

They are lookin good! How is the smell coming man? I called him about 9 days ago today might get luckey today, I'll keep my fingers crossed. I told him I would rep him to the fullest so when I get the beans I will keep you posted. I also ordered the Cali Connection Deadhead and Tahoe OG 10 days ago from ATTITUDE and got them earlier in the week and they already popped the soil this morning I let you know how those go also. BY THE WAY +rep for ya man. Keep me updated!!!


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 22, 2010)

So Hi said:


> Dr. G
> 
> They are lookin good! How is the smell coming man? I called him about 9 days ago today might get luckey today, I'll keep my fingers crossed. I told him I would rep him to the fullest so when I get the beans I will keep you posted. I also ordered the Cali Connection Deadhead and Tahoe OG 10 days ago from ATTITUDE and got them earlier in the week and they already popped the soil this morning I let you know how those go also. BY THE WAY +rep for ya man. Keep me updated!!!


Thanks So Hi,
So far very little smell but I can tell they are going to stink the place up because they already smell more then the Cindy99 did. It will be interesting to see the Calli seeds going side by side with the Docs stuff. Cant wait to see your grow, please send me a link when and if you start a thread.

Peace-Dg


----------



## So Hi (Oct 23, 2010)

Dr. G got my beans today the Chemdawg #4 , all the beans look great and I got 11 he threw one in I've read he does that. I will let you know how they thats a given. I've got 2 Mr. Nice - ASH, 2 Reserva Privada's - OG Kush, 3 Barney's - Vanilla Kush and 3 GreenHouse - SLH going now in my flowering room & 4 Chocolate Chunk, 2 Sour Kush 2 White Widow, 3 DeadHead in my veg room.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 23, 2010)

So Hi said:


> Dr. G got my beans today the Chemdawg #4 , all the beans look great and I got 11 he threw one in I've read he does that. I will let you know how they thats a given. I've got 2 Mr. Nice - ASH, 2 Reserva Privada's - OG Kush, 3 Barney's - Vanilla Kush and 3 GreenHouse - SLH going now in my flowering room & 4 Chocolate Chunk, 2 Sour Kush 2 White Widow, 3 DeadHead in my veg room.


Yeah, he always sends me 11.
Glad to hear you got everything and I cant wait to see how it all comes out...the OG should be interseting.
Take Care So Hi and keep me informed.....
Peace-DG


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 24, 2010)

Okay, 
Heres whats been going on the last few days in my veg room. I've been running a 250 MH for my seedlings and clones and it tripped the breaker the other day. When I turned it back on the light glows but wont fire back up at all. So i grabbed my spare t5 fixture and hung it in place of the 250, when I checked on it in the morning it had burned out as well and it's not an old light. So now I have a little 125 watt Cfl going to keep them plants awake. 

The good news is I called the light company and they are shipping me out a replacement soon, should be here by Wednesday at the latest.
The problem is I dont have any idea how long the light was out both times, could two 12 hr dark periods start the flower cycle? I think so...hope they werent out that long.


----------



## So Hi (Oct 25, 2010)

Man dude that sucks it's always something, have you ever tried a hps for your veg I think they work so much better keeps your sets closer like your t5's will do.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 25, 2010)

So Hi said:


> Man dude that sucks it's always something, have you ever tried a hps for your veg I think they work so much better keeps your sets closer like your t5's will do.


No never have tried an hps for veg....might have to consider that in the future.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 28, 2010)

Son of bitch, the new light showed up and it doesnt work




...This Doctor prescribes himself a big fat bowl of Cindy 99 followed up with a Columbian Skies chaser in the vape.

It is my considered opinion that you should do the same. Do you concur?


----------



## Dr Gruber (Nov 1, 2010)

Greetings,
Problems have arose in the flower room. I've been building a new set of rooms for my grow operation and havent been paying enough attention to the state of my current home made grow tent. I think with all the building, hammering, drilling and such I may have rattled the seems apart on my tent and I have small light leaks.
Now, how did I notice this you ask; well let me tell you.
I was looking over my Sour diesel plants and noticed male flowers on two out of 3 plants and picked them all off.
It made me wonder what caused them and light leaks came to mind, so I started looking at the top of my tent and right out in the open are two split seams. I waited until lights went off and sure enough there were small light leaks.

I know stress can cause hermies so I started thinking about possible stress factors other then the light leaks and the only thing that comes to mind is that I put them into flower before they had showed pre flowers. I know many people say it shouldnt matter but according to Jorge Cervantes putting them into flower before pre-flowes can cause hermies.

So far the clones look fine and the 3rd plant hasnt shown any male pre-flowers. I hope that since I pulled off all the male pre flowers I should be okay as long as they dont return. I kind of feel like I let Dr Greenthumb and all of you down a bit by being too caught up in building the new room. So my apologies to all if these dont work out. My gut feeling is they will be ok and the clones should be fine also.

Any advice or comments are welcome.

Today is day 18 of flower, ive included pictures from day 15.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Nov 5, 2010)

Anybody have an idea whats causing this?


----------



## NickNasty (Nov 5, 2010)

looks like you are over fertilizing and maybe some heat issues to. Or you have ph issues which can cause the same symptoms.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Nov 8, 2010)

NickNasty said:


> looks like you are over fertilizing and maybe some heat issues to. Or you have ph issues which can cause the same symptoms.


Thanks Nick!

I had both problems...fixed now.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Nov 12, 2010)

28 days of flower...


----------



## Dr Gruber (Nov 19, 2010)

Okay its day 36 of flower and the smell is really starting to open up. When I enter the room or brush up against the plants, I smell skunk. When I touch the buds and smell my hands, I smell spearmint. Only being about half way through I think these are just begining to stink and I'm going to have to beef up my ordor control.

This is plant #1, the least damaged of the lot. The bud devolopment looks pretty good only being 5 weeks in, with 5 to 7 weeks to go.

This is one of the topped plants and Ive taken pics to show the two dom colas.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Nov 19, 2010)

Plant # 2-
This one is much more damaged then plant #1 but the buds still look okay. This one was also topped but the second main cola didnt catch up in growth as much as the other plant.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Nov 19, 2010)

plant #3, the most damaged. This one was not topped and has the biggest main cola so far. The third picture is plant #1 the 8th picture is plant 3 and 2.


----------



## So Hi (Nov 28, 2010)

Hey buddy, Man everything is looking great . Spearmint wow thanks for the update.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Nov 29, 2010)

These babies are smelling up the joint...it's awesome!

The fuel smell has really come out and the spearmint has gone.
These are pictures of plant #1 and its looking really healthy and green, I expect good things from this one.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Nov 29, 2010)

Pictures of plant #'s 2 and 3, the less healthy ones....


----------



## Dr Gruber (Dec 10, 2010)

Here they are 8 weeks in with 2 weeks to go....


----------



## Dr Gruber (Dec 14, 2010)

The countdown is on......


10


----------



## Dr Gruber (Dec 15, 2010)

pics taken last night(day61) at lights out.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Dec 15, 2010)

Look pretty fat. I love sour D!


----------



## Dr Gruber (Dec 15, 2010)

the countdown....

9


----------



## Dr Gruber (Dec 15, 2010)

Pipe Dream said:


> Look pretty fat. I love sour D!


Thanks Pipe!
I loves the Sour D myself and cant wait...oh well i guess i will have to wait.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Dec 26, 2010)

Okay, 
I scoped out the buds on plant #2 and the buds on the next teir down from the main cola are done. About 65% to 75% cloudy trichs with about 1 or 2% amber coming in. I always do a 2 or 3 part harvest when I have enough healthy green leaves on the plant to keep the buds growing. The lower "popcorn" buds get much bigger with this method and thus my yeild goes up. 
Having said that, this plant isnt really healthy enough to take it as long as I would like. But, I dont want the buds getting too much amber in them so I will start cutting the "ripe " buds today.














The health of this plant really hurt the yeild and I'm guessing that I wont get more then 2- 2.5 zips from this one. Here are some pre-harvest pics, and some after harvest picks. I got 175.5 wet g's so far.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Dec 27, 2010)

Ive heard sooo much good things about DrGTs seed I got to try em.
They look Incredble.
Be sure to give us a smoke report when its ready.
Loved the cindy smoke report, Pluss rep+


----------



## Dr Gruber (Dec 27, 2010)

SCARHOLE said:


> Ive heard sooo much good things about DrGTs seed I got to try em.
> They look Incredble.
> Be sure to give us a smoke report when its ready.
> 
> Loved the cindy smoke report, Pluss rep+



Thanks!
I will be sure to give a full report and then some when its done.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jan 1, 2011)

This is the best one of the lot. Nice and green after 79 days of flower and ready for chopping.....


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jan 5, 2011)

I waited until day 82 until I started the harvest. Here are a few shots of the two Dom Colas from 1 plant i got using Uncles Bens topping method. I will be letting the rest of the plant finish up before cutting the rest.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jan 17, 2011)

Smoke report is a few days away. I'm letting the last of it dry up so I can give a final weight and the rest of it can cure up a bit for the report. So far this is just stellar smoke that didnt really need a cure to taste great.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jan 19, 2011)

SMOKE REPORT--

Final Weight 3 plants---11.06 oz's
Plant #1----5.19 oz's
Plant #2----2.96 oz's
Plant #3----2.91 oz's


Smoke Report (2-3 week dry and cure) 


INFO-
Tester Name: 
Dr Gruber, Assisted by Dr Sharpe.

Strain: 
Doc Greenthumb Sour Diesel (East Coast S1)

Breeder: 
Greenthumb Seeds
http://www.drgreenthumb.com/

Grower:
Dr Gruber

Method Smoked:
Joints, glass pipes and vape.

Soil/Hydro:
Soil

SMELL-
When you run over a fresh Skunk in your car, the smell is so strong its like burning rubber before the more familiar skunk smell settles in. Thats how this smells.


Dominant smell of bud:
Burnt Rubber/Fuel/Skunk

Associated smells of bud: 
Earthy-skunk, skunk, and skunk.

TASTE-

Dominant flavor:
Fuel/Burnt Rubber/Skunk

Associated flavors:
Spearmint/pine

Harsh/smoothness: (1-10, 1 being extremely harsh and 10 being extremely smooth) --
8

- Cough factor? : Yes/no ---
Yes- This smoke is thick and it expands.

BUZZ-
Light up and watch the wallpaper move all by itself. This stuff is very trippy but it also has a couch lock like feeling when overdone. When used sparingly this is motivational pot but only for one task at a time, dont bother trying to multitask, it isnt happening. I did a wake and bake and went out in public and I felt like I did back in High School. My eyes were so heavy and everything looked so fuzzy that it felt like everyone had to know I was baked. It was fun! 


How I rate potency- 
I try to rate potency based on what type of Pot it isSativa or Indica, couch lock or energetic, etc.
I gave the Cindy a 9.5 based on it being the most energetic pot Ive ever grown. I rate the SD the same 9.5 but it is by far a more stony smoke then the Cindy. It hits way harder and is more trippy but not as energetic. Hope this makes sense.


Profile

Potency: (1-10, 1 being extremely weak and 10 being extremely potent) 
9.5

Duration: (approx length of buzz, from first hit) 
2-5 hrs

Use: Daytime/Bedtime --
Mostly bedtime but nice in the day when you have nothing to do. Take 2-hits for day time use, 4-hits or more for night time use.

Munchies: Yes/no----
Yesand then some.

Comments- 
Out of all the Greenthumb gear I have grown this is my favorite by far. Not as energetic as the Cindy but way more trippy, a perfect combo of sativa/indica effects, I like this one very much. This SD is as good or better then any Ive smoked through the years. I cant remember any SD that was better, but I can remember a lot that wasnt as good, like the stuff I got a few months ago form a local dispensary. Not even close.
The smell and taste is so strong that it cant be taken anywhere without stealth measures being used. Be careful to not transfer the sticky smell from fingers to jars or baggies when transporting it or the smell will be out of control. After harvesting them, the smell on my Caregivers clothes woke his wife up from a dead sleep.

When looking at the trichs with a scope, there are a lot, but not more then anything else Ive grown. However, when dried, the buds seem to become one big trich, its hard to explain but these buds seem to snap when broken- like it was made of crystal. Its not over dryjust perfect. The smoke is thick and pungent, perfect for joints or pipes and not bad in the Vape either. 

-----------------------------------------------------

CHEMICAL ASTRINGENT-
Turpentine ()
Metallic ()
Ammonia ( ) - urine () - vinegar ( )
Bleach ()
Lotions () - plastics ( ) - glues ( )
Fuel (x)
Rubber (x)

SWEET-
fruity () - berry () - black/blue/raspberry () citrus () - orange () - lemon ( ) - lime () - apple () - mango () - grape () - cherry () - tutty fruity ()

floral () - perfume () - blossom ()
minty () - menthol (x) - spearmint (x) - peppermint ()

SPICY-
woody ( ) - incense () - hardwood ( ) - sage ( ) - juniper ( ) - cedar (x) - pine (x)
basil ( ) - garlic ( ) - dill ( ) - clove () - parsley () - pepper ()
tobacco () - chocolate ()

MUSKY-
earthy (x) - loam () - dirt () - musty () - dusty () - dry ()
animal () - bird () - rodent () - gamey () - skunk (x)
botanical () - hay () - autumn leaves ( ) - trees ()

Final Comments- 
The strongest best smelling and tasting of the Doc Greenthumb strains I have grown out so far. Supper-Super Skunk/fuel taste and smell- Beef up the odor control for this one. 

Medical qualities: 
Great for pain relief, appetite, and depression. I vaped some last night on a high temp because I had bad back pain and it was like a wave of warmth passed over me and I slept like a baby.
I will continue to test for other medical qualities.

Peace-DG


Pictures of Product:


----------



## So Hi (Jan 20, 2011)

Dr. Hey man whats up ? love your girls! They turned out GREAT and that was a great smoke report. I'm just throwing my Greed Thumb Chem Dawg in the flowering room . I'm really impressed with your results in the yeild again great job.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jan 20, 2011)

So Hi said:


> Dr. Hey man whats up ? love your girls! They turned out GREAT and that was a great smoke report. I'm just throwing my Greed Thumb Chem Dawg in the flowering room . I'm really impressed with your results in the yeild again great job.


Thanks So Hi! 
Ley me know how the chem comes out.


----------



## frogster (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi Dr. G.. I just went over your journal on your Dr, Greenthumbs sour diesel.. My scrog plants look just like your sour diesels,,, I mixed up my clones and wasnt sure which was which, i knew the smell would tell me later,,, before flowering i put all the same looking plants on one side and all the other on the supercropped side... So, looks like I put the diesels in scrog... Yea,,, higher yielding pheno to achieve my goal in the scrog... And take out my competition in the 2011 scrogoff challenge... link here: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/400225-scrog-off-new-school-vs-5.html


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jan 27, 2011)

frogster said:


> Hi Dr. G.. I just went over your journal on your Dr, Greenthumbs sour diesel.. My scrog plants look just like your sour diesels,,, I mixed up my clones and wasnt sure which was which, i knew the smell would tell me later,,, before flowering i put all the same looking plants on one side and all the other on the supercropped side... So, looks like I put the diesels in scrog... Yea,,, higher yielding pheno to achieve my goal in the scrog... And take out my competition in the 2011 scrogoff challenge... link here: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/400225-scrog-off-new-school-vs-5.html


 
I will check this out....


----------



## Kushhead (Feb 18, 2011)

Wowww, finally i´ll try this seeds, tomorrow will send the money hehe

Thanks for the thread, i was searchung just that


----------



## Dr Gruber (Feb 18, 2011)

Kushhead said:


> Wowww, finally i´ll try this seeds, tomorrow will send the money hehe
> 
> Thanks for the thread, i was searchung just that


You're welcome!
Thanks for checking it out.
The SD is honestly amazing..very, very stinky, so be careful with the smell.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm not dissing you and I hope the smoke was good but either Dr Greenthumbs genetics are shit, or you allways grow with your lights too far away from the plants.
Both the Sour D and the Cindy-99 are the most leggy/lanky plants I've ever seen!

30 days old in veg with 4-5 nodes means somethings wrong.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Mar 1, 2011)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm not dissing you and I hope the smoke was good but either Dr Greenthumbs genetics are shit, or you allways grow with your lights too far away from the plants.
> Both the Sour D and the Cindy-99 are the most leggy/lanky plants I've ever seen!
> 
> 30 days old in veg with 4-5 nodes means somethings wrong.


Yes i did have a habit of growing with the lights too far away.


----------



## smokinmayne (Mar 1, 2011)

do you like this kind of SD bud structure? i personally dont.i hate that kind of bud structure, but cant deny the stone. 

just wondering what you think of it?


----------



## Dr Gruber (Mar 1, 2011)

smokinmayne said:


> do you like this kind of SD bud structure? i personally dont.i hate that kind of bud structure, but cant deny the stone.
> 
> just wondering what you think of it?


I dont have anything against it...what dont you like about it?


----------



## alonesmoke167 (Mar 6, 2011)

hey imma start and grow some sd too. anytip for someone new to this strain. im using the advanced nutrient lineup growing in soil. i wish i have half the success you have lol.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Mar 6, 2011)

alonesmoke167 said:


> hey imma start and grow some sd too. anytip for someone new to this strain. im using the advanced nutrient lineup growing in soil. i wish i have half the success you have lol.


Hi Alone,
I left you a visitor message on your home page.


----------



## mdickles (Mar 15, 2011)

what was the finished height of the sour d ?


----------



## Dr Gruber (Mar 15, 2011)

I let them get a bit leggy in veg and to the best of my memory the tallest untopped one was about 6 feet and the topped one was about 5.5 feet or so from the bottom of the pot.


----------



## skitzo (Dec 17, 2011)

damn damn damn damn damn i wish this was indica! lol height restrictions are a bitch!


----------



## Dr Gruber (Dec 19, 2011)

skitzo said:


> damn damn damn damn damn i wish this was indica! lol height restrictions are a bitch!


You could keep these short very easily...i was keeping them too far from the light during veg and they stretched way out.


----------



## bundee1 (Dec 23, 2011)

Beautiful work. +1 REP your smoke report. Im growing some bagseed SD in soil with CFLs (bootleg closet) . I'm 4 weeks into flower and Ive almost killer her a bunch of times so veg time was 6 months. She's about 4'6" now. My first grow. How often did you feed them? I have had a tendency to overfeed and overwater (which is why I almost killed her so many times in veg) Mine seems to be getting into serious bud production and she seems to be sucking up nutes faster than she was before but Im afraid of hurting her again so close to harvest. I usually feed once during the week then water 3-4 days later. Any tips? Dont mean to threadjack but you seem to have your shit down.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Dec 23, 2011)

bundee1 said:


> Beautiful work. +1 REP your smoke report. Im growing some bagseed SD in soil with CFLs (bootleg closet) . I'm 4 weeks into flower and Ive almost killer her a bunch of times so veg time was 6 months. She's about 4'6" now. My first grow. How often did you feed them? I have had a tendency to overfeed and overwater (which is why I almost killed her so many times in veg) Mine seems to be getting into serious bud production and she seems to be sucking up nutes faster than she was before but Im afraid of hurting her again so close to harvest. I usually feed once during the week then water 3-4 days later. Any tips? Dont mean to threadjack but you seem to have your shit down.


Hey Bundee,

Im extremly busy with work and and xmas stuff so i cant fully answer your question. For right now the only thing i can tell you about how i feed the SD would be to say..."less is more" my Sd is very sensitive to nutes.
And if you dont already have them ..go buy a PH meter and PPM meter.....the PPM meter made everything much clearer for me and my grows have become much better since.
I will get back to you when i get more time.


----------



## cashmontana (Dec 25, 2011)

what odor control methods did you use with your tent as far what brand of carbon filter and when you opened your tent to feed how bad was the odor outside of the tent


----------



## Dr Gruber (Dec 25, 2011)

cashmontana said:


> what odor control methods did you use with your tent as far what brand of carbon filter and when you opened your tent to feed how bad was the odor outside of the tent


A friend made me a home made one. I bought carbon from a pet store and he put it together using some of the DIY threads on this site as an example. It is very stinky and need odor control big time. Extremly Stinky!!! Be careful.


----------



## 420budbwoi (Feb 2, 2012)

wow is that frost on the leaves in birds-eye view, fat budz, how tall waz it?


----------



## Dr Gruber (Feb 2, 2012)

about 6 feet tall. I let it stretch too much.


----------



## apbx720 (Mar 25, 2012)

doc would this be a good plant for Lst and scrog techniques, or sog flower from clone technique? did u like this or the g13 better. im debating on what to order from dr. gt


----------



## Dr Gruber (Mar 26, 2012)

apbx720 said:


> doc would this be a good plant for Lst and scrog techniques, or sog flower from clone technique? did u like this or the g13 better. im debating on what to order from dr. gt


I like it better then the G13 but it doesnt yeild nearly as much. I don know much about LST or SCROG so i cant say for sure. But it is a tall lanky plant so i wouldnt think it would be right for SOG.
Doc also has Sour 13...(.g13 X SD) Ive heard its very nice.


----------



## bust14u21 (Apr 12, 2012)

Great work bro... Those pics at 82 days look like pure flight. The only thing i didnt quite agree with was you stating that Docs genetics are beeter than Oregon and Cali clones early in the thread, but i havent popped any of Docs stuff, so who am i to Judge. I have to take your word for it after these results cause this is a Phat girl, and you didnt even have to give her much in the nute department.


----------



## pot.whisperer (Apr 12, 2012)

cudos dr gruber another fine job


----------



## Dr Gruber (Apr 14, 2012)

bust14u21 said:


> Great work bro... Those pics at 82 days look like pure flight. The only thing i didnt quite agree with was you stating that Docs genetics are beeter than Oregon and Cali clones early in the thread, but i havent popped any of Docs stuff, so who am i to Judge. I have to take your word for it after these results cause this is a Phat girl, and you didnt even have to give her much in the nute department.


Thanks.
I dont remember my exact quote but what i was trying to say is that Docs SD is as good or better then any of the samples i tried when living on the West Coast. And...in general his selections are as good as anything i was getting or growing. When i went shopping for a breeder i just wanted to make sure the level of product was the same as what i ws used to and not below.



pot.whisperer said:


> cudos dr gruber another fine job[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks Sir!


----------



## dickkhead (May 13, 2012)

glad I found this thread I ordered reserva privada sour diesel but it seems as though the dr gr thumbs might be more promising! do you know anything about reserva?


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 13, 2012)

dickkhead said:


> glad I found this thread I ordered reserva privada sour diesel but it seems as though the dr gr thumbs might be more promising! do you know anything about reserva?



Sorry but i havent heard anything about it.


----------



## dickkhead (May 14, 2012)

Dr Gruber said:


> Sorry but i havent heard anything about it.


ok well I just orderd dr green thumbs so it will be a good comparison of the 2!


----------



## Theblindshadow7 (Mar 19, 2013)

Wow impressive grow, those things look so tasty. I love that strain too, mad respect man.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Mar 19, 2013)

Theblindshadow7 said:


> Wow impressive grow, those things look so tasty. I love that strain too, mad respect man.



thanks!
i was just talking about the SD with a friend tonight.....hmmmmm.


----------



## jj walker (Apr 17, 2013)

do you fell this is the best strain dgt has to offer


----------



## Dr Gruber (Apr 30, 2013)

jj walker said:


> do you fell this is the best strain dgt has to offer


sorry...i thought i answered this already. I would say its not his best but its right up there. I like his Bubba OG and his Chem better....working on the Bubba Katsu now and have very high expectations.


----------



## Joedank (Dec 7, 2013)

Missed this one . Good show as always


----------



## nattybongo (Jun 23, 2014)

Lovely pics. Nice work Dr Gruber!


----------



## Gritzman (Feb 19, 2018)

Dr Gruber said:


> A friend made me a home made one. I bought carbon from a pet store and he put it together using some of the DIY threads on this site as an example. It is very stinky and need odor control big time. Extremly Stinky!!! Be careful.


When your growing area was sealed, could you smell the odor your plants. I don't want anyone coming in the house thinking
I'm into eating skunk burgers   . Your grow was nicely documented by the way. Cheers.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Feb 20, 2018)

Gritzman said:


> When your growing area was sealed, could you smell the odor your plants. I don't want anyone coming in the house thinking
> I'm into eating skunk burgers   . Your grow was nicely documented by the way. Cheers.


Just 4 of them overpowered my carbon filter and people could smell skunk every time they opened my front door....or any door for that matter.
They thought our house had been sprayed by a skunk.

My filter was a bit old and with better care i probably could have been able to control the smell. When i only grow one at a time I don't have any issues.


----------



## Gritzman (Feb 20, 2018)

Dr Gruber said:


> Just 4 of them overpowered my carbon filter and people could smell skunk every time they opened my front door....or any door for that matter.
> They thought our house had been sprayed by a skunk.
> 
> My filter was a bit old and with better care i probably could have been able to control the smell. When i only grow one at a time I don't have any issues.


Too funny! That made made my day. Have a great one ....


----------

